# InvertFix's Picture Thread (Fix's) :)



## InvertFix (Jan 30, 2012)

I figured it was time to add some photo's of my dearys. I'll just start with a few photo's. I'll add more later when I'm off of work. 

Avicularia versicolor



Poecilotheria subfusca



Poecilotheria miranda



Grammastola rosea 
View attachment 98604


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 30, 2012)

Grammastola pulchripes


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 30, 2012)

Euathlus sp. yellow
Houdini 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 30, 2012)

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 30, 2012)

Theraphosa sp. burgundy


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 30, 2012)

Aphonopelma moderatum


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 30, 2012)

Aphonopelma moderatum
View attachment 98611


Holothele incei



Pterinochilus murinus



Theraphosa sp. burgandy


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 30, 2012)

GBB



Psalmopeous cambridgei



Avicularia versicolor



Grammastola pulchripes



Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

My darling Therasphosa sp. burgandy she's a beast! 
View attachment 98667


My Poecilotheria miranda female's most recent molt 
I saw her flipped on her back and went up stairs to get my camera,
then came back downstairs and she was already done!
Guess she rushed so I wouldn't see her changing her clothes!


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

My little girly Avicularia metallica 
She's so shy and likes to hide her face when I take photos. D:<







This is one of my little Poecilotheria ornata's napping on a leaf. 
Little bugger is so cute. haha


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

My female Grammastola pulchripes 
She's such a sweet heart. Looking to breed her too!


----------



## matt82 (Jan 31, 2012)

A fine assortment of Ts there, Fix!  Is that the infamous OBT that gave you the bite??  Glad to hear you got better after that ordeal!

The P. imperator shot is class, and I love that Morelia too, is it a JCP?

Great thread thus far :clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes sir that is the infamous OBT. She's my favorite out of my twenty though. 

And forgive me... Morelia? JCP?
For some reason these terms have escaped my brain. haha

Thank you very much.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 31, 2012)

nice collection of Ts. i think he means jungle carpet python.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> nice collection of Ts. i think he means jungle carpet python.


AHHH lol I should have known that. Considering she is a Jungle Carpet Python. 

Yeah, I need to get more pictures of ALL my t's. I just have so many I have to find the time to upload pictures and take pictures of them all.


----------



## matt82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry yes, I meant was it a Jungle lol.  
Morelia spilota is the Latin name, Morelia being hands down my favourite python family.  A real bright one you've got there too, and excellently marked


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

I should have known that lol! I thought I had alllll my pictures labeled too. >:/ darnit haha


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

And yeah she's a beauty. With a voracious appetite lol


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

Poecilotheria subfusca
She/He is a great poser.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

Grammastola rosea
She's such a beauty, has a lot of mood swings, but still pretty.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

Avicularia metallica out on her nightly escapade


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

Poecilotheria subfusca





Poecilotheria miranda


----------



## matt82 (Jan 31, 2012)

That metallica is a NICE Avic, congrats!


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

Poecilotheria miranda



Grammastola pulchripes


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

matt82 said:


> That metallica is a NICE Avic, congrats!


Thank you  She was my second T.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

A close up of one of my Poecilotheria metallica's






Cylosternum fasciatum (This one I got from Catfishrod69


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

This is Garrie, Poecilotheria miranda.
He was my very first tarantula.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

Avicularia avicularia that I bought for my mother in law.
She named her Prescilla. Haha
I'm still the one that takes care of her though. 




View attachment 98714


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

Some more pictures of the Avicularia avicularia while she's out


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 31, 2012)

I got all these OBT's from Roadie. Because he's awesome like that.
You can't see them all because of the webbing, but there are a ton in there.
Cant wait for the little buggers to get bigger. 





That's all for now. I'm running out of time for today. So I'll post more later.


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's my Garrie (Poecilotheria miranda, MM). He is now retired and hopefully enjoying himself. Posing on his little tree thing I made.. Don't laugh, I know it's odd looking. It was my first attempt.  


I'm sad his days are numbered. ;(



And just for the heck of it, here's my B. emelia (MF) again.


----------



## matt82 (Feb 16, 2012)

Tha B. emilia is ace, very cool species I think!  
(I actually thought the prop in the Pokie tank looked rather cool Fix, and I'm not normally a fan of those kind of builds, unless they're really good   That one looks well IMO)


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 16, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Tha B. emilia is ace, very cool species I think!
> (I actually thought the prop in the Pokie tank looked rather cool Fix, and I'm not normally a fan of those kind of builds, unless they're really good   That one looks well IMO)


Thank you so much!  I need to get a pic of my male B. emelia. He just is camera shy lol


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 16, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> A close up of one of my Poecilotheria metallica's
> View attachment 98707
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, CHA CHING! Nice investment if you're planning to sell most of them.


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 16, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Wow, CHA CHING! Nice investment if you're planning to sell most of them.


I'm debating on selling. I really do adore them. Out of allllll of the critters and T's I have, they have the most personality.  they're so funny.


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 17, 2012)

Freshly molted Poecilotheria regalis. Sporting a new and improved outfit.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 17, 2012)

Your subfusca is gorgeous, you also have so many p. metallicas; great collection  great pictures.


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 17, 2012)

Kungfujoe said:


> Your subfusca is gorgeous, you also have so many p. metallicas; great collection  great pictures.


Would you say my subfusca is highland or lowland? I have a hard time with this concept. >.<
I had so many other photos to post after the P. regalis but they wouldn't upload for some reason. :/ they just got an "x" next to them when I tried many times. And they are so gorgeous.  I even reduced the resolution and such but it still won't work. Grr. 

Thank you very much for the compliments. : )


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 17, 2012)

If I were to guess, I'd say highland. I got mine from Kenthebug guy and it's said to be a lowland. I hope you dont mind me posting a pic.. 
Here is mine..


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 17, 2012)

How beautiful, yeah that looks just like mine actually. lol so I'm sure mine is a lowland as well.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad i can help =)


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 21, 2012)

My T. stirmi just finished molting.  
Had some difficulty at first, but pulled through!

I have a bunch of photo's, but for some reason it's not uploading them. >.<
UGH!!


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 22, 2012)

Here we gooooo 
Penny beginning to molt



She's working sooo hard. 
What a strong little girl!



Whoah! All those legs just popped on out! 



WHAT'S THIS?!?!?!?!?
Penny is actually a Pennito???
Maybe that's why he he hates me? I always thought he was
a she from ventral sexing! :O


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 4, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Would you say my subfusca is highland or lowland? I have a hard time with this concept. >.<


I would say Lowland because of the brighter colored carapace and the solid folio line.

http://tarantula-serbia.tumblr.com/post/17222925945/poecilotheria-subfusca-highland-and-lowland


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been getting some nice pairings with my MF G. pulchripes and osmbr's male!  
Everyone keep your fingers crossed!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 20, 2012)

nice thred Fix, good luck with the pairing too


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 20, 2012)

grayzone said:


> nice thred Fix, good luck with the pairing too


Thank you so much Grayzone. It's appreciated greatly.


----------



## crawltech (Apr 20, 2012)

Good luck wit the pulchripes!...My last pulchripes sac was 300+....and am currently waiting for her to drop again!


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks so much! They both have been rejecting eachother after six pairings. So I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## crawltech (Apr 21, 2012)

ya six is plenty!...I paired mine 2 times, but im sure once was enuff


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice pulchripes there! Good luck on getting a nice, fat sack!


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 21, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Nice pulchripes there! Good luck on getting a nice, fat sack!


I'm hoping for the best!! Thanks!


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Here's an update on a couple of my Brachypelma emelia, they molted last week. So here are some pictures of that. Male and female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Now for my darling gravid little chunker butt. 
She's one of my favorites.


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

My L.V definitely loves to pose for the camera. Though in the very last picture I think she was upset I didn't get her good side, so she started walking away. Har har har!


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Oh yeah! I wanted to share with you guys, a photo of my son running around with his G. rosea educating people at our weekly show.  :love:



And on another note, I wanted to show you guys my tarantula nails. :laugh:


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (May 1, 2012)

Awesome spiders, cool nails and an adorable little boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> Awesome spiders, cool nails and an adorable little boy


Thank you so much! Yeah my son said he wanted me to start showing people that he likes all the critters too.


----------



## Jared781 (May 1, 2012)

Damn Fix.. amzing B. emilia and G. pulchrripes


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> Damn Fix.. amzing B. emilia and G. pulchrripes


They are quite the eye candy aren't they? LMAO. Thanks, Jared!


----------



## InvertFix (May 7, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know that my gravid female L. violaceopes I just recently posted photographs of, flipped on over and tried to molt a few days ago.... She didn't make it....  RIP


----------



## Hornets inverts (May 7, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that my gravid female L. violaceopes I just recently posted photographs of, flipped on over and tried to molt a few days ago.... She didn't make it....  RIP


 sorry to hear that, that sucks


----------



## InvertFix (May 7, 2012)

Hornets inverts said:


> sorry to hear that, that sucks


It really does. I have a juvenile female, but that doesn't make it better. :/
She was my favorite aside from Garrie, who will be on his way out shortly as well. ;-;

If you know anyone with a MF that recently molted for sale, could you let me know?


----------



## Storm76 (May 8, 2012)

Sorry about that...it does happen however


----------



## jbm150 (May 9, 2012)

Oh man, that sucks really hard.  You lost a prize girl and she was gravid?  No bueno, lo siento


----------



## InvertFix (Jun 6, 2012)

It's really disheartening. ;(


----------



## InvertFix (Jun 6, 2012)

*I've got a sac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm so happy!!!!!
Wish me luck with this sac. 
She layed sooner than I expected!!! I'll be pulling the sac on July 5th, 2012. Should have some first instars by that time. :love:


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck and congrats on the sac!!


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice! Congrats on the sac. Hope all goes well with it!


----------



## advan (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats and good luck with 'em!


----------



## InvertFix (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some healthy beautiful babies! :love:


----------



## InvertFix (Jun 18, 2012)

*Garrie (Poecilotheria mirand MM)*

Garrie decided to come on out to spend time with momma.  Gawrsh I love him. My darling Garebear. :love:


----------



## InvertFix (Jul 27, 2012)

Just an update: My Garrie died.  he was my first T ever. He will be dearly missed. I'm happy he lived a few years past his ultimate molt though, so it was kind of expected. RIP Gare-Bear. Mommy loves you always.


----------



## grayzone (Jul 29, 2012)

sorry for your loss IF..   How old WAS that thing roughly? He looks like he was made with pipe cleaners lol.. very skinny and leggy.. Congrats on the recent sack too


----------



## InvertFix (Jul 29, 2012)

grayzone said:


> sorry for your loss IF..   How old WAS that thing roughly? He looks like he was made with pipe cleaners lol.. very skinny and leggy.. Congrats on the recent sack too


I believe he was around 8 years old or so. 

And thank you very much, they're 2nd instar now, so I'll be shipping soon.


----------



## InvertFix (Aug 9, 2012)

*Update! Slings!*

So I just realized I haven't updated on the G. pulchripe slings! They just hit 2i. :love:




^This is where I pulled the sac. 




^First putting them in the incubator.







^Right after molting to 2i 




^And them trying to make their escape from the incubator! Haha they're so cute.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome. Didnt realize you had a sac. Hope they are all doing well. Good luck with the little guys.


----------



## InvertFix (Aug 9, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Awesome. Didnt realize you had a sac. Hope they are all doing well. Good luck with the little guys.


Thanks, John.


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 10, 2012)

Great job! Congrats on a successful sac!  I guess, there'll be a lot of slings for sale soon


----------



## InvertFix (Aug 10, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Great job! Congrats on a successful sac!  I guess, there'll be a lot of slings for sale soon


Indeed there will be! 

Thank you!


----------



## grayzone (Aug 10, 2012)

thats alot of babies.. Congrats


----------



## InvertFix (Aug 13, 2012)

grayzone said:


> thats alot of babies.. Congrats


Thank you very much.  cute little buggers definitely. Haha


----------



## InvertFix (Sep 11, 2012)

*Cranky Kehpri >.<*

She has quite the temperment. I guess I can put her on my list of OW's in my collection to never attempt holding.  hehe

She was mad I was giving her water... Again. Bahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome pictures!  Nice work with the G. pulchripes.


----------



## InvertFix (Sep 11, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Awesome pictures!  Nice work with the G. pulchripes.


Thank you very much :love:


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 11, 2012)

I like your T's and enjoyed the pics.


----------



## InvertFix (Sep 11, 2012)

MarkmD said:


> I like your T's and enjoyed the pics.


Thanks.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 12, 2012)

How dare you giving her water?  That's what I get from my A. geni if I dare to take OUT her waterdish for cleaning lol


----------



## InvertFix (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah I think I may want to consider letting her do as she pleases with her water dish and just oust her webbing for water.


----------



## InvertFix (Oct 8, 2012)

*Update*

So, I didn't think my G. rosea would ever lay a sac... Been almost two years. Two nights ago however, she laid one. :3 A nice big fat sac. Pictures will be coming later. I'm at work right now, so I can't very well take one at the moment.

Ciao!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## InvertFix (Oct 8, 2012)

*:3*

Soooo, I just remembered I have a picture of her laying mat. But I'll get a photo of her sac when I get home. Which should be shortly. Soooo enjoy my fellow arachnobuddies. :3 :love:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cmcghee358 (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow thats a big butt!


----------



## Gaherp (Oct 9, 2012)

Those are some great pics, and that rosea definitely has the junk in the trunk


----------



## InvertFix (Oct 9, 2012)

cmcghee358 said:


> Wow thats a big butt!





Gaherp said:


> Those are some great pics, and that rosea definitely has the junk in the trunk


That was right before she layed.  

Here are a couple pictures with her and the sac. She's laying on it like a chicken lays on eggs! haha







Alright everyone, I'm out for now. :3 almost time to go home from work! Yay. I'm so sleepy. :exhausted:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MB623 (Oct 9, 2012)

Congrats on the sac. I had 2 rosie sacs, neither were viable unfortunately.


----------



## InvertFix (Oct 10, 2012)

MB623 said:


> Congrats on the sac. I had 2 rosie sacs, neither were viable unfortunately.


Yeah, I'm hoping this is viable. If not, that's very unfortunate. :/


----------



## LBman (Nov 1, 2012)

wow sweet pictures, came across your profile on the OBT bite reports, sounded like you has a really bad experience, was that because your allergic to tarantula bites, or did she just decide to fill you up with venom? Did they ever find out why it took so long for symptoms to set in? 
anyway do you have any pictures that show your entire collection and how you keep them, you seem to have a lot of animals. I would be interested in seeing how you keep them all, even the lizards


----------



## InvertFix (Nov 16, 2012)

LBman said:


> wow sweet pictures, came across your profile on the OBT bite reports, sounded like you has a really bad experience, was that because your allergic to tarantula bites, or did she just decide to fill you up with venom? Did they ever find out why it took so long for symptoms to set in?
> anyway do you have any pictures that show your entire collection and how you keep them, you seem to have a lot of animals. I would be interested in seeing how you keep them all, even the lizards


The doctors had said that I was allergic to tarantula venom, but I don't even know if that is really possible or not considering all the components of T venom show it's highlly unlikely if not impossible. They didn't ever go into detail about why it may have subsided so long in my system. But as you can see in the bite report, they seemed highly uneducated on the subject.

As for my collection,  I can try and get a few photographs for you. I just need to find one of my cameras.  

Anywho, thanks for the interest!
-------------------------------------------------------

Also for anyone else following my thread, my G. rosea a few weeks ago had ripped open the sac while I was at work. I came home to find them all in the substrate and everywhere else. I salvaged what I could and some made it to the EWL stage. However there has not been any progress from that point. I don't think they will be making it. I'm doing my best however.

Thanks,
Fix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 10, 2014)

I know I keep doing this, but I am back from my deep sleep. 

The salvaged eggs from my G. rosea:
Some of them made it and others did not. About fifty of the many (I want to say hundreds) made it through that trauma. They have since found new and lovely homes. I have two of them left if anyone is interested by the way.

I am still pulling my hair out over these darn B. emelias. She just WILL NOT accept him! I'm about ready to give up, so if anyone needs a lovely male I'll be happy to 50/50 with you and send him to you or have your female come stay at his place for a bit.

I've had a lot going on medically with myself and with my son, hence not being around so much now. But things are starting to get better and I'll be back into the swing of things in no time flat. I've missed you all!!!!!!!!

-Fix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey pal! You're doing it wrong!






That's right, you got this pal!






You can do it!!!






Aweee yeeeahhhhh! 






Now run!

I'll be doing some more pairings soon. I like how I JUST said she won't take him. And then she accepted no problem. 

Enjoy the spiderporn! 

-Fix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

